# Phrag. Rachel Kirk 'Sunshine'



## e-spice (Apr 30, 2011)

My favorite H. P. Norton phrag hybrid. So much easier to grow than the super reds like Jason Fischer. Seems to have a very good branching habit. This is the second blooming for me on this still very small division.

e-spice


----------



## Shiva (May 1, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## JeanLux (May 1, 2011)

Great blooming with a lot of besseae!!! Jean


----------



## etex (May 1, 2011)

Gorgeous- great color and shape!


----------



## Bolero (May 1, 2011)

That has surely been awarded or should be. What a display! All the flowers are great quality.

I think if shown here in Australia it would be awarded but not sure about where you live (USA?). Thanks for sharing, I would love to own something that good.


----------



## e-spice (May 1, 2011)

Bolero said:


> That has surely been awarded or should be. What a display! All the flowers are great quality.
> 
> I think if shown here in Australia it would be awarded but not sure about where you live (USA?). Thanks for sharing, I would love to own something that good.



Well thanks a bunch. There are some awarded Rachel Kirk clones here in the US but this one has yet to be awarded. I got it from H.P. Norton at Orchidview and he thought it was awardable.


----------



## Erythrone (May 1, 2011)

Great plant!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 1, 2011)

Love how the flowers naturally arranged themselves in that ascending diagonal. Very cool. Lovely color and shape and wonderful job flowering :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (May 1, 2011)

What a gorgeous color!


----------



## NYEric (May 1, 2011)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## phrag guy (May 2, 2011)

that is great


----------



## goldenrose (May 2, 2011)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Love how the flowers naturally arranged themselves in that ascending diagonal. Very cool. Lovely color and shape and wonderful job flowering :clap:


:drool::drool: I agree to all of the above & good pic too! :clap::clap:


----------



## Erythrone (May 2, 2011)

e-spice said:


> So much easier to grow than the super reds like Jason Fischer.



What is difficult with Phrag Jason Fischer?


----------



## NYEric (May 2, 2011)

Ever seen a JF holding 3 blooms?! 
How are you growing her?


----------



## Phrag-Plus (May 2, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## e-spice (May 2, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Ever seen a JF holding 3 blooms?!
> How are you growing her?



S/H is how I grow all my phrags. Rachel Kirk is a very free branching hybrid. I had an Inca Fire from Fox Valley which is a very similar to Jason Fischer that held five on one spike simultaneously. Three on the upper part of the branch and two on the lower branch. And it was its first blooming.

Phrags like a lot of water. I try to mist mine daily. I like to moisten both the top of the medium and the leaves with a very mild fertilizer solution.


----------



## e-spice (May 2, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> What is difficult with Phrag Jason Fischer?



Well to me Jason Fischer is just not as strong of a grower. Seems like phrags with longifolium (like Don Wimber & Rachel Kirk) are more forgiving and vigorous than phrags made with sargentianum (like Jason Fischer and Mem. Dick Clements).


----------



## Chuck (May 2, 2011)

Very nice form and color. Branching is such a nice bonus.


----------



## Erythrone (May 3, 2011)

e-spice said:


> Well to me Jason Fischer is just not as strong of a grower. Seems like phrags with longifolium (like Don Wimber & Rachel Kirk) are more forgiving and vigorous than phrags made with sargentianum (like Jason Fischer and Mem. Dick Clements).



Many thanks!


----------



## W. Beetus (May 3, 2011)

Great display!


----------



## biothanasis (May 4, 2011)

Awesome!!!! :clap:


----------



## e-spice (May 4, 2011)

Here's an updated one with five open.


----------



## JeanLux (May 5, 2011)

Very, very nice, bravo!!!! Jean


----------



## AquaGem (May 5, 2011)

I want one..


----------



## likespaphs (May 5, 2011)

wowowowowow!


----------



## Heather (May 5, 2011)

Gorgeous background for that shot!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 5, 2011)

Wow! I like the photo, also!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 5, 2011)

^ Me too! Fantastic blooming! :clap:


----------



## Marc (May 6, 2011)

Wow that's a nice result


----------



## SlipperKing (May 6, 2011)

WOW Whata beauty!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (May 7, 2011)

Wow very nice! Outstanding flowers and background!


----------

